
Pharocloud – Hosting for Smalltalk web-applications - protomyth
http://pharocloud.com/
======
endlessvoid94
This is great. Can't wait to finally push my smalltalk stuff into production
-- does anyone have a good example code for interacting with Postgres from
Pharo?

~~~
vincie
[http://www.swa.hpi.uni-potsdam.de/seaside/tutorial](http://www.swa.hpi.uni-
potsdam.de/seaside/tutorial) \- go to the "Persistence" page.

------
jbeja
I love smalltalk, seaside, and the website is beautiful.

------
MarcusDenker
More about Pharo at [http://pharo.org](http://pharo.org)

I gave an overview/intro talk recently about Pharo, it's online here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/MarcusDenker/pharo-objects-at-
your...](http://www.slideshare.net/MarcusDenker/pharo-objects-at-your-
fingertips)

